# Semo Imprints on under armour or other polyester?



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

Has anyone used a transfer from Semo on an Under Armour or other polyester type shirt?

If so please post what time/temp/pressure you used as well as any general tips or advice on doing this. 

Thanks very much.


----------

